# another canadian eh?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello All

My buddy Kris ( Kri$han )was telling me about this forum and past meets. Im Scott...living just outside Toronto, Ontario. Been riding for about 14 years now, not to sure what else to put here.. so just ask !

Really looking forward to next years east meet at jay peak !!

If any mods / admins see this, please message me about forum sponsorship ( if available ) I own and operate a small apparel company and am very interested in getting some gear for the site...i know i know.. shameless plug :S


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Scoot!!!

haha, good to see ya finally sign up bro... 

The snowboarding forum peeps are awesome, and you'll see for yourself when we road trip down to VT in february.... holy crap that's gonna be a sick trip.

Canadians comin down to run that mofo!!!  FMP FTW!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, how's the center of the universe these days?:cheeky4:

Just kidding.
Welcome.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

_O Canada!
Our home and native land!_


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice to see someone is paying attention down there, or did you google that? Maybe you've been to a few hockey games?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Nice to see someone is paying attention down there, or did you google that? Maybe you've been to a few hockey games?


Not all 'MERicans subscribe to the Bushian philosophy:

_One nation to rule them all, one nation to find them,
One nation to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them._


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Drunk Canadians? I have no idea what you're talking about.:laugh:


----------

